# Inrush Current Limiter



## seepuget (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to operate my Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw on a Honda EM2200 genset. This is situated on an off-grid island on the British Columbia coast. It was a lot of trouble to get the saw onto the island. When I attempted to start the saw, it almost killed the genset - it dragged the speed of the genset down to the point where it appeared it would almost stall from the starting load. The saw is rated at 12 A, so the genset should have been big enough to run the thing but the starting current is too high. Once started it runs fine. Where can I get an inrush current limiter that I can use on this application? Michael A, Seattle, Washington


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

From what I can see, you need a bigger gen set to do what you are doing. I think once you get the saw up to speed, you are still close to maxing out the gen under any load.

It will takes many more watts/amps to start an electric motor than it takes to keep them running. Using a current limiter uses resistance to limit current, your looking for some thing eliminate resistance. I don't think they have such a device.

BG


----------

